# Seeding a new filter



## Tucker90 (3 Mar 2021)

Normally wouldn’t think twice about this, but it’s scaling up bigger than I have before. 






I’m assuming putting all the old media form the sunsun into the oase isn’t going to be sufficient enough to keep a 140L cycled enough to house shrimp and 4 CPD’s? 

Or will it? 

Will be doing daily 50% water changes, hardscape and plants from the 35L will be used in the 140L. 

As always your advise is very much appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtneybst (3 Mar 2021)

I'm of the belief that it will take some time for the filter bacteria to colonise the media in the Oase as it's a big jump. Also the water volume of the tank is a big jump.


----------



## Zeus. (3 Mar 2021)

If you put some of you old media eg sponge, in the first media tray of new filter, the bacteria will respond quickly and also colonise the new media. Plus your livestock load is relatively low IMO.
Pre wet new media, then squeeze out old media ( without washing it) will also help


----------



## Tucker90 (3 Mar 2021)

Zeus. said:


> If you put some of you old media eg sponge, in the first media tray of new filter, the bacteria will respond quickly and also colonise the new media. Plus your livestock load is relatively low IMO.
> Pre wet new media, then squeeze out old media ( without washing it) will also help



I was going to put all the media from the sunsun into the oase on the first tray, as to give it maximum exposure. 

So mixed reviews so far, hopefully will get some more opinions! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (3 Mar 2021)

Bactria are 0.5–5.0 micrometres in size and can double every 20mins under 'idea conditions'. So if you start with one and have 'ideal conditions' wait 72 hours and you will have a volume of bacteria that's larger than the size of planet earth. Ideal conditions will never be reach (hopefully) but even with very sub optimal conditions if seeded with old 'active' sponges/media if will not take long, just make sure you prime your tank water as adding it and wait 10mins before turning filter on and you should be fine with low livestock load, sparingly feed livestock for few days


----------



## John q (3 Mar 2021)

What's the bio load on the small filter compared to the new bigger filter? If they are similar then it should be fine to simply transfer the media over.
You're covering all the bases by doing 50% daily water changes anyway and like Zeus says the new tank is as a relatively low bio load.


----------



## Tucker90 (3 Mar 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Bactria are 0.5–5.0 micrometres in size and can double every 20mins under 'idea conditions'. So if you start with one and have 'ideal conditions' wait 72 hours and you will have a volume of bacteria that's larger than the size of planet earth. Ideal conditions will never be reach (hopefully) but even with very sub optimal conditions if seeded with old 'active' sponges/media if will not take long, just make sure you prime your tank water as adding it and wait 10mins before turning filter on and you should be fine with low livestock load, sparingly feed livestock for few days



Great stuff! Thanks for that Zeus ! Appreciate it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (3 Mar 2021)

Hi all, 


Tucker90 said:


> Will be doing daily 50% water changes, hardscape and plants from the 35L will be used in the 140L.





Tucker90 said:


> I’m assuming putting all the old media form the sunsun into the oase isn’t going to be sufficient enough to keep a 140L cycled enough to house shrimp and 4 CPD’s?
> 
> Or will it?





Zeus. said:


> If you put some of you old media eg sponge, in the first media tray of new filter, the bacteria will respond quickly and also colonise the new media. Plus your livestock load is relatively low IMO.





Tucker90 said:


> I was going to put all the media from the sunsun into the oase on the first tray, as to give it maximum exposure.





John q said:


> If they are similar then it should be fine to simply transfer the media over.


It will be absolutely fine, you haven't added any more bioload, all you've lost is the nitrification from <"the rhizosphere"> of the established plants and they should start growing again pretty quickly. 

Also you will have <"more oxygen">, if you have more flow.   

cheers Darrel


----------



## Zeus. (3 Mar 2021)

Just did maths to back it up, made a small error as the volume of bacteria would well exceed volume of earth 



Well the 72hours was based on what I did/worked out over 30years ago for 'A' level Biology. Bacteria was smaller back in the old days 😂. But its the concept thats important. Take a grain of rice on chess board and double in on each square. On last square you have more grains of rice than is produced in the world in a year.


----------



## Jaseon (3 Mar 2021)

Don't forget the decor you have in the tank that hold bacteria colonies.


----------



## Wookii (3 Mar 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Bacteria was smaller back in the old days 😂.



Well that’s just typical! Bacteria keeps getting bigger, whilst Wagon Wheels keep getting smaller! 😝


----------



## dw1305 (3 Mar 2021)

Hi all,


Wookii said:


> whilst Wagon Wheels keep getting smaller!


This forum really does has everything, we even have another shrinking <"Wagon Wheels"> post.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sparkyweasel (3 Mar 2021)

Tucker90 said:


> enough to house shrimp and 4 CPD’s?


Are they currently being supported by the old filter?
If so, transferring the media to the new filter will leave you with the same bacteria population, and the same fish and shrimp population, therefore no problems. Assuming you had no problems before. 
And if the new tank is well-planted it would support that population with the plants alone.


----------



## ian_m (4 Mar 2021)

When I got a replacement 2nd filter, I just connected it up to the tank, no transferring of media. Next water change a week later the filter was rather dirty which was a shock/surprise....


----------



## Tucker90 (4 Mar 2021)

Well it’s all up and running, turned out I had a few more fish and shrimps than I thought. Amazing what’s hiding in a year old scape. 

Let’s see how they go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (6 Mar 2021)

3 days in, all is well. Will give it a week or so before adding any more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

